# Java läuft nicht  unter Firefox



## one_o (22. März 2009)

Hallo liebe Tutorials Gemeinde

der Titel sagt es schon bekomm Java unter Firefox (neueste Version) einfach nicht zum laufen.

System:
Windows Vista Ultimate 64Bit
Firefox 3.0.7

Java Version:
http://www.java.com/de/download/manual.jsp#win

mfg.*one*


----------



## Nico Graichen (22. März 2009)

Hi

Ist Java aktiviert?
Einstellungen --> Inhalt --> Java aktivieren


----------



## one_o (22. März 2009)

Ja

Siehe Bild:




Kann es mir einfach nicht erklären.

mfg.one

PS:Unter IE geht alles supper.


----------



## R1c0 (25. März 2009)

Hallo,

Schau mal unter "Systemsteuerung - > Java" oder unter "Systemsteuerung -> 32Bit Steuerungselemente anzeigen -> Java" (öffnen) dort dann unter dem Reiter "Erweitert" bei "Standard-Java für Browser" ob das Plugin auch für Mozilla aktiviert wurde 

Ansonnsten mal im FireFox unter "Extras -> Addons" bei "Plugins" schauen ob Java als Plugin überhaupt mit angezeigt wird.

Am besten du deinstallierst Java nochmal und installierst es neu !
Download von Java: http://java.sun.com/javase/downloads/index.jsp

Du musst natürlich auch darauf achten das Du die 32Bit Version von Java installierst, damit der Firefox (auch 32 Bit) diese auch nutzen kann !

gruss 
R1c0


----------

